# Craftsman Pro wont move



## williab29 (Nov 18, 2012)

My craftsman Pro 24hp runs fine but will not move? Any suggestions. The belt is on.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum ! Check 2 things. 
First,check to see if the transmission over ride is in the proper position( I'm assuming it's a hydro).
Second,check to see if the park brake has released,as they tend to stick if they sit for a while.


----------

